# Prolimatech Genesis



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

*Brand New Prolimatech Genesis cooler*

This is a new cooler. For LGA 775/1366/1156/1155 , AMD Socket AM2/2+/3 according to specs at their own site. You may be interested...











Review at Legit

Review at Fudzilla

Prolimatech Tech web site. Check out the tabs on the page.

It looks like it will be April, 2011 before it is available in USA.

I'm thinking of one for my new P67 build. Any comments??

Tim


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been thinking about this.

If you use a pusher fan (air flow down toward mobo) on top of horizontal portion, you would be blowing hot air (from the CPU) down over the RAM.

If you use a puller fan (air flow up from mobo) on top of the horizontal portion, it seems like any RAM heat would be defeating some of the cooling of the CPU.

I'm now thinking this cooler may not be a step forward in efficiency.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You would want the fan down to concentrate on the cpu. Any air movement over the RAM is a benefit.


----------

